# Gentoo är fan ett bra system

## jenkler

Men om man skulle vilja köra binärt men ändå Gentoo så kan ni kolla in Calculate Linux. Det är baserat på Gentoo men dom har en binhost. Kör även CoreOS som nu heter ContainerOS.

Vilka andra Linux distar kör ni?

----------

## tuggbuss

 *jenkler wrote:*   

> Men om man skulle vilja köra binärt men ändå Gentoo så kan ni kolla in Calculate Linux. Det är baserat på Gentoo men dom har en binhost. Kör även CoreOS som nu heter ContainerOS.
> 
> Vilka andra Linux distar kör ni?

 

Första inlägget! Jag kör Win (jobbdator) och Arch Linux. Har testat Sabayon och Calculate, men vill nog kompilera själv. Inlärningskurvan är rätt hög, tycker jag är hyfsat varm i kläderna genom Arch Linux, och har fått till en Gentoo install men jag gjorde bort mig när jag började med fler kernels minns jag. Nåväl, snart en 20-thread processor och 960 nvme så det kommer bli kompilera/åka av  :Smile: 

----------

## pgu

 *jenkler wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vilka andra Linux distar kör ni?

 

Yocto -- selv om mange ikke vil kalle det en distro, men det er ikke ulikt gentoo med stage1 bygging.

Bruker Yocto på Xilinx og Altera FPGA SoC samt på Raspberry Pi.

----------

